# Duty of care to oneself and others ( can Rideshare drivers wear masks to protect against virus spread)



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Duty of care is a concept that is almost universal in recognition.
Surely then Rideshare drivers to protect themselves ( duty of care) ... should be compelled to wear a mask to protect against conovirus infection?
Also to protect passengers ( duty of care ).
Surely Rideshare companies should be instructing their drivers to wear a mask and gloves?
And to pay and supply these items ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> Duty of care is a concept that is almost universal in recognition.
> Surely then Rideshare drivers to protect themselves ( duty of care) ... should be compelled to wear a mask to protect against conovirus infection?
> Also to protect passengers ( duty of care ).
> Surely Rideshare companies should be instructing their drivers to wear a mask and gloves?
> And to pay and supply these items ?


Where's your team spirit?
No mask, you may just offend your valued pax.
Show your commitment to the community &#128540;


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Hand sanitizer (before you touch your eyes, nose or mouth), tissue box (I know...) and windows down (at least occasionally).

For all intents and purposes, that's enough.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gloves? r we touching pax now? yuck.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> gloves? r we touching pax now? yuck.


THEY TOUCHING OUR STUFF!

THEY NASTY !


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

No instructions from the govt , Uber, DIDI or Dept of transport , disposable workers ..just shut up ..work ..you are not worthy of being protected ...against contracting a deadly virus .


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Still Standing said:


> Duty of care is a concept that is almost universal in recognition.
> Surely then Rideshare drivers to protect themselves ( duty of care) ... should be compelled to wear a mask to protect against conovirus infection?
> Also to protect passengers ( duty of care ).
> Surely Rideshare companies should be instructing their drivers to wear a mask and gloves?
> And to pay and supply these items ?


You can wear masks, you can wear a skirt, you can wear a wig, wear gloves, even long blue ones that reach the elbows, you can also go underwearless. Up to you. You are subcontractor, your car, you rules, do what you want, within reason.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

we have way way way more to worry about from the flu. sheesh. panic much?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

SHalester said:


> we have way way way more to worry about from the flu. sheesh. panic much?


there's a $20 injection from the flue available in April. I ain't worried about the flue.
i am worried about a bug that has no protection and will put me into ICU for weeks.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> we have way way way more to worry about from the flu. sheesh. panic much?


Best not to make up stuff. The mortality rate of the flu is less than 0.1%. The estimated mortality rate of the Wuhan/Novel Coronavirus is 3%. There's a bit to be worried about.

But seriously, wash your hands. Sanitize them every time you feel an urge to rub your eyes, nose etc. Your hands carry lots of nasty stuff, and your eyes, nose and mouth are the vectors those nasties can enter your system.

And keep in mind the rubbing action when you wash or sanitize your hands is key - far more than the soap or sanitizer itself. Nasties struggle to survive getting crushed by friction.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> there's a $20 injection from the flue available in April


and the shot is not 100%. Just saying.



QBN_PC said:


> The mortality rate of the flu is less than 0.1%


apples to oranges. How many get flu? How many die? Numbers don't lie.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and the shot is not 100%. Just saying.
> 
> 
> apples to oranges. How many get flu? How many die? Numbers don't lie.


True as well, but I've been getting flue shots for over 20 years. Lots of immunity built up to various strains. I'm not concerned about a new flu mutation within reason, might get a bit sick, that's it.
If I get the China Virus, end up in hospital no question with saline drips and O2 mask. Isolated. ICU. Serious shit. On deaths door.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

There are two main types of face masks that are being used to do that. One is a standard surgical mask - the kind worn by surgeons during operations. These masks are designed to block liquid droplets, and might lower the chance of catching the virus from another person.

But these masks don't offer full protection against airborne viruses. For a start, they don't fully seal off the nose and mouth - particles can still get in. And very small particles can simply pass through the material of the mask. These masks also leave the wearer's eyes exposed - and there's a chance the virus can infect that way. "They might help, but it's not clear they give you total protection," says Mark Woolhouse at the University of Edinburgh, UK.
the virus is .0002 mm that is much smaller than what the mask will filter so they are basically useless and do nothing other than give the user mental comfort.


----------



## UbeRod (Apr 24, 2018)

QBN_PC said:


> Best not to make up stuff. The mortality rate of the flu is less than 0.1%. The estimated mortality rate of the Wuhan/Novel Coronavirus is 3%. There's a bit to be worried about.
> 
> But seriously, wash your hands. Sanitize them every time you feel an urge to rub your eyes, nose etc. Your hands carry lots of nasty stuff, and your eyes, nose and mouth are the vectors those nasties can enter your system.
> 
> And keep in mind the rubbing action when you wash or sanitize your hands is key - far more than the soap or sanitizer itself. Nasties struggle to survive getting crushed by friction.


I haven't seen precise breakdown of figures,but I'm sure the majority of deaths are our elderly, so I don't see Corona Virus devastating the Uber fleet. But having said that, I'm thinking its near time to replace mentos and water for riders with hand sanitiser and tissues.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

UbeRod said:


> I haven't seen precise breakdown of figures,but I'm sure the majority of deaths are our elderly, so I don't see Corona Virus devastating the Uber fleet.


Younger people can catch it and spread it, even while completely asymptomatic. Premature mortality is far less likely for us, but if you visit great-aunt Mavis, you had better hope you're in her will.


----------

